# Post your PBH room assignments



## Motherfletcher

We have quite a good thread for rooms at RPR and one started for HRH. 
We can really benefit from the experiences of others that have stayed at PBH. Tell us about the room - room number, floor, wing, view, club, deluxe, smoking, distance from elevator, room damage, beds (king or 2 queens), suites and BALCONIES!???  We should be able to outdo TripAdvisor's reviews.
  I hope RyGuy has records of his stays? 
Thanks to all that reply!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Rm 2548, Villa Wing, King Bed, Deluxe Room.

I believe this may be a club level room, although we were given the room without club privileges.

Room condition was excellent.  It had a faux balcony (the doors were nailed shut as there wouldn't have been enough room to stand on the "balcony.").  It wasn't unreasonably far from the elevators (just around the corner, not at the end of the hall from the elevators), and the elevator vestibule you went down let you out next to the shops and Thirsty Fish.

I don't recall this being a smoking room, as BF is a smoker and he always went outside to smoke.

We had a view of the Villa Pool.


----------



## Motherfletcher

The lobby/check in is on the 3rd floor as is the Club Lounge.The resort has 3 wings similar to RPR.  
The Villa Wing houses the deluxe rooms on the lower floors and Club Rooms on floors 5 and 6.  

Rooms 2395 and 2397 are adjoining deluxe rooms each with 2 queens and non-smoking.  The 2 is the wing (Villa) number.  The 3 is the floor number( main floor) and the last two are the room numbers.  These rooms are on the left side and at the very end of the hallway.  The Club Lounge was over 700 feet away. 
The view is of a grass field and a lake quite a ways away. yawn
These have to be the quietest rooms in the resort.  I wouldn't request them unless you just want to sleep.
The rooms were more than 500 square feet each.  They had the oversized bath with a separate shower.  There is a louvered shutter window over the bath that opens to the room.  The deluxe room has a fax machine, 2 robes, CD/DVD player that garden and bay view don't.
We got the rooms for $239 each and got buffet breakfast at Trattorio with the 'bed and breakfast' rates.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Room 1458
Bay View, 2 queens, no smoking about half way down the east wing on the 4th floor.  The room had about 485 sq. ft.  The room had a faux balcony that would be hard to stand on but the doors did open.  The view is of the fishing boats, the dock for the water taxi and the piazza to the right.  It was quite a long walk to the water taxi.
 I have read that PBH has 255 bay view rooms out of the 750 total.


----------



## Motherfletcher

OK, since no one else wants to play I'll go again.
Room 2561  
Club room with 2 queens, no smoking, with a great view of the Beach Pool.
I've read that there are only 28 Club rooms out of the hotel's 750 rooms.
Not too far from elevator.

Distances from Club to:
Bus stop 360'
Water taxi dock 725'
USO turnstile 4260'


----------



## RyGuy

OK Motherfletcher.  Here is what I have.

2290 is deluxe room with 2 queen beds located far back in the villa wing. It has a patio surrounded by bushes and in the distance is the villa pool.  We cut through the bushes but it wasn't very easy.  Even though the second digit of the room number is 2, it still had a ground floor patio.

2641 is also a deluxe room with 2 queen beds.  This is a connecting room to one of the Governatore parlors.  It has a view of the piazza mainly but you can see the bay to the right side.  I would have loved to have had the parlor next door.  This rooms is very very close the elevators.

3451 is a kid's suite in the west wing with a bay view.  there is king bed in the main room and two small twin beds in the kids portion of the room.  There is only one bathroom but it is the same as the deluxe bathrooms.  This suite has a step out balcony.  There isn't very much room but it was nice to have.

I will post info on the villa suites I have stayed in a little later.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Thanks RyGuy,  nobody knows the place as well as you!


----------



## RyGuy

3531 is a deluxe room with two queen beds, a view of the bay and a covered balcony.  It is my favorite deluxe room in the hotel.  The covered balcony with table and chairs is really cool because it is coverd all around for privacy but it also has several openings in the concrete to allow for a view.  It is the first room from the elevator on the top floor of the west wing.  The view is fantastic!

3533 is a villa parlor that connects to 3531.  The villa parlors are very spacious and this one has a double balcony with table and chairs providing a beautiful view of the bay.


3557 is also a deluxe room with two queen beds, a view of the bay and a covered balcony.  This room is located a little farther away from the elevator but not a bad walk at all as the west wing is not that long.  The view of the bay is nice but not as great as 3531.

3553 is a villa parlor that connects to 3557.  This parlor also has a double balcony but with two sets of table and chairs.

If you are planning on staying in a villa suite, I would definitely recommend one of these.  You can get a connecting king deluxe room instead of two queens but you won't get the covered balconies.  Only three of the six villa suites have balconies.  The rest have floor to ceiling windows.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

This room we have had twice and just love it.  It is looking at the garden area beside the Villa Pool.  We watched a wedding on one visit.  It is a Deluxe Room in the Villa section with a 2 Queen Connecting Room.


----------



## Debs1505

Avoid this room! 2 queen beds, bay view - which is obscured by 3 huge trees. Carpet dirty, bath cracked, ceiling light in bathroom and entrance way don't work, TV very bad picture. Sorry if this spoils anyone's ideas about the PBH but the HRH is by far the superior hotel!


----------



## Debs1505

> _Originally posted by Debs1505 _
> *Avoid this room! 2 queen beds, bay view - which is obscured by 3 huge trees. Carpet dirty, bath cracked, ceiling light in bathroom and entrance way don't work, TV very bad picture. Sorry if this spoils anyone's ideas about the PBH but the HRH is by far the superior hotel! *


Meant to add that this room is in the West Wing, near the beach pool (which is good) and a 2 min walk to the water taxi.


----------



## CPM

> _Originally posted by Debs1505 _
> *Avoid this room! 2 queen beds, bay view - which is obscured by 3 huge trees. Carpet dirty, bath cracked, ceiling light in bathroom and entrance way don't work, TV very bad picture. Sorry if this spoils anyone's ideas about the PBH but the HRH is by far the superior hotel! *



Not IMO, I have had horrrible experiences at HRH. My preferences are PBH and RPR.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

What is the main difference between the garden rooms and the deluxe?  I have always stayed in the deluxe and the price looks too good for just one night in the garden view.   Do they still have a big shower?  Does anyone have pictures of a garden room?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Maria395712

if you want to be close to the main pool and water taxi what wing should you be in 
maria


----------



## Motherfletcher

The West wing is closer to the Beach Pool (with slide) and the water taxi dock.


----------



## Maria395712

okay thanks 
maria


----------



## Motherfletcher

I moved this over from another thread.  Thanks redfieldmjr!

redfieldmjr
DIS Veteran

Registered: Sep 2000
Location: E. Dennis, Ma., USA
Posts: 83
 I just returned from PBH , a three night stay in room 1502. I had requested a balcony and they were able to accomodate me. The room overlooked the bay and piazza. I was a bit concerned about the condition of the hotel as well but decided to try it again this year. We have stayed at both PBH and HRH in the past. 
The room we had was in pretty good shape. The carpet was slightly stained in a couple of places, but, it looked like it had been cleaned and a few residual spots remained. The bathroom was in excellent condition and there were fresh flowers by the sinks. The furniture was also in good condition. If I had to make a suggestion to housekeeping I would suggest they do a quick
cleaning of the balcony floor between guests. There were quite a few spills and it did detract from the look of the balcony. Otherwise, I was pleased - it was a romantic and relaxing get away!


----------



## mega13

I have a ressie for a deulxe king, bay room.  Most of the room assignments I've been seeing are queens.  I'd love to request a balcony, and I'm surprised at all of the "faux" ones mentioned.  

Anyone stay in a great deluxe king with a bay view? I'd live a room recommendation...

Thanks!


----------



## RyGuy

mega13,

3537 and 3551 are deluxe king rooms with great views of the bay.  They are on the 5th floor of the west wing and close to the elevator.  They both have balconies.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

We are Plat. Loews and have a ressie for std room for one night with the portofino suite.  Does anyone know where these are located and what view they have?  I have had deluxe rooms before and I am familar with the villa wing.  Should I ask for a deluxe upgrade also?  I was not able to book deluxe and also get the villa to book free with it.  Their computer system will not do that, but they said I should ask at check in.

RyGuy - I need to pick your brain.  What is your opinion or anyone elses.


----------



## Debs1505

> _Originally posted by FeeFeeWhite _
> *We are Plat. Loews and have a ressie for std room for one night with the portofino suite.
> We are also Platinum Loews members and got NOTHING in benefit from the PBH. When we asked if our 'free amenity' could be delivered - they said we weren't entitled until I went down to the desk with my Platinum card. Sorry, they did 'up-grade' us but it seemed pretty pointless as there were 4 or 5 huge trees in front of the window so we could have been anywhere! There were a few faults with the room - 2 ceiling lights didnt work, an electric socket was hanging off the wall, 1 coffee mug between 4 of us, badly cracked bath - mentioned these to the front desk immediately but nothing was done. Have stayed at the HRH several times and would go no where else but there from now on - service/rooms/attitude of staff 100% better at the HRH. I think Loews needs to have a good look at the PBH and sort it out! Hopefully ours was a 'one off' situation and that you enjoy your holiday!! Let me know how you holiday goes!!*


----------



## mega13

All I have to say is that if I come across ANY of that for what I am paying per night for our room, I will throw a HUGE stink and tell everyone I know.  Imgaine the kind of room and services and amenities I would get for over $300 a night in Vegas.   
 

It's one thing if I got the kind of discount I got like in the WDW resorts.  Then maybe those kinds of "hiccups" would be a little more tolerable.  But I wasn't eligible for any discounts at all, and I am paying rack rate. Portofino better start preparing things now... I'll be coming down in January!


----------



## RyGuy

FeeFeeWhite,

I believe that the Portofino suites are located througout the east and west wings of the hotel so the view could be of the beach pool, bay or gardens.  I think that a few may have balconies but the majority don't.  Portofino parlors only connect to standard rooms so you wouldn't be able to get a deluxe room unless they upgraded you to a villa parlor.  I am Platinum also and I had a Portofino palor reserved last August.  I was upgraded to a villa parlor and connecting deluxe room.  You might want to ask about it at check-in.  If you have any more questions just ask.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Just got back tonight from 4 nights at the Portofino, Bay View, West Wing, Room 3131.  It's on the first floor, which I thought we wouldn't like, but we LOVED it.  It's the first room in, near the elevators.  

There's a metal, two-seater bench outside the French doors, which of course, open.  Every morning, my DH would drink his coffee and read the paper (and sometimes I'd join him) out there.  Sometimes, during "down time", DH and DS(11) would toss a small football outside.  I also enjoyed people watching.   

We could easily make it to catch the boat when we saw it docked.  The room was clean and in good condition.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

Thanks RyGuy.


----------



## Lady from NYC

Was supposed to go to PBH on NYE, but DH got sick and we had to cancel.  The hotel was really nice about cancelling and refunded the deposit w/out question.  We rebooked for the 3rd weekend in January.  We know the parks will be closing early and it might not be as exiciting as over NYE's, but we got a great rate 149 for a bay view (on Friday and Saturday) the rate goes up to 149, but the average is 165.  We have never been to the PBH or Universal--we are longtime Disney lovers (YC) who decided to try something new and got much better prices for Univeral.  Can anyone give me some info about the PBH--what to do, what not to do, restaurants, etc.  We have a Bay View King and would love to request a nice room--does anyone have any room assignment suggestions for a Bay View King-size in the West Wing (I heard the West is a lot closer to things)?  

p.s. forgot to mention that we got the good rate with an Annual Pass rate.


----------



## Lady from NYC

Can anyone help with some info on PBH, in particular room choices?  Thanks so much!


----------



## JessicaR

Bumping it up!


----------



## Suzyq123

We have booked a Club level room for 10/23-10/27.  Does anyone know what these rooms are like and where they would be located?  We requested a bayview w/ balconey.  What are the chances of getting it?

Last yr we stayed at the HRH and there was no chance for an upgrade and no view requests were honored


----------



## RyGuy

The club rooms at PBH are deluxe rooms with the big bathrooms that everyone loves so much.  The club rooms are said to be on the 5th and 6th floors of the villa wing but they can put you in any deluxe room and just give you access to the club lounge which is located off the lobby on the third floor.  There are not very many deluxe rooms with bay views and balconies so you chances are probably not that great.  October is also very busy with HHN and all.  Good Luck in having your requests honored.


----------



## goofy!

I have a Parlor with a deluxe king and a deluxe 2 queen attached to it booked for July.  Any idea where this might be?

Thanks!


----------



## RyGuy

Yes, If you have a parlor connecting to deluxe rooms then you must have a Villa parlor.  Is that right?  If so, you are going to be very pleased.  There are six of these suites in the hotel. Two are in the west wing and four are in the villa wing.  The four in the villa wing have floor to celing windows but no balconies.  The two in the west wing however have full balconies for each bedroom and a triple balcony for the parlor.  Some of the bedrooms even have covered balconies to shield the weather.  Definitely request one of these in the west wing.  3531(2Q),3533(parlor),3537(K)   OR  
3551(K),3553(parlor),3557(2Q).  The first suite configuration I mentioned is just off the elevators and has the better view of the bay.


----------



## goofy!

Thanks RyGuy.  After reading your post, I called and confirmed that it was actually a Villa Suite. The wonderful lady at the Portofino front desk told me it was over 700sq feet. Wow - couldn't ask for a better upgrade!! And I did request one of the two villas in the West Wing.  Thanks so much for all the info!!!!


----------



## JessicaR

Actually since you have the villa suite with the connecting dlx's on each side you have a total of 1840 sq ft.

We stayed in a villa suite, they are amazing! You get an extra bathroom in the parlor and a great mini kitchen off the dining room with a fridge and microwave.

When we checked in and they handed me lots of room keys we didnt know why but there are 4 different entrances with the 2 bedroom.

Enjoy! You are in for a treat


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Thank you for the great information on this thread.  It has been very helpful.  

Can anyone tell me whether all of the Villa Suites are bay view?  We usually prefer the top floor of hotels.  Are any of these suites on the top (6th?) floor?  If we are not club, can we still stay on the top floors?  I am guessing yes, since I think I read on this thread that the club lounge is actually near the lobby as opposed to a specific area near the club rooms like at HRH and RPR.


----------



## CPM

goofy! said:
			
		

> Thanks RyGuy.  After reading your post, I called and confirmed that it was actually a Villa Suite. The wonderful lady at the Portofino front desk told me it was over 700sq feet. Wow - couldn't ask for a better upgrade!! And I did request one of the two villas in the West Wing.  Thanks so much for all the info!!!!




I've had the Villa Suite. It's great, you will love it!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

bump


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Okay, since you bumped it!  

I was at PBH last week.  Not as a guest.  Couldn't help an evening at UO while attending a conference at the Marriot World Center.  Of course I took a boatride over to PBH to get a birds eye view of the West Wing.  After looking at it from the outside, I decided to call and try to change from a King Suite with Villa Parlor to a Queen Suite with Villa Parlor since the queens have a covered balcony.  Well...the queen is no longer available, but the front desk lady let it slip that we will be in 3551 and 3553!    This is second only to 3531 and 3533 which by process of elimination, Goofy and co will be in.  Thanks for all the great info on this thread!   I never would have known what to request without looking at the posts here!


----------



## goofy!

Howdy Neighbor!!  

Very, very cool!

I second the thank you for all the great info, especially about the villa suites!!!

-Shelley


----------



## RyGuy

I'm glad you guys got what you wanted.  You will love those suites.


----------



## sharkbait89

What should I ask for as far as a standard room (AP rate)?  I guess I would like to be close to boat launch and pool with slide.  How long does it take to walk to parks?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Standard room request would be for the west wing to be close to the boat launch.  View could be the Beach Pool.  Walk is about 18 minutes.


----------



## goNDmay9

ok - it is monday - so i just may be a little slow today.  

I currently have two queen club rooms booked for july 20 - 22.  We have eight adults and two infants and one toddler (2).  I was going to see if i could request an upgrade when we arrived for the additional 35 dollars a night.  I have requested adjoining rooms. Should i have requested the villa suite instead and just paid the extra??

After reading a bunch of these threads i now realize that in PBH, the club room is on the main floor.  That being said, should i request something on a non-club floor and just have the club access? 

Also - this upgrade for 35 dollars ( i am only loews gold) - what is it an updgrade to?  

We are thrilled b/c after this stay we can post on the "me, me i've been to all three thread!!"  YEA!


----------



## minijaffacake

Hi 

Does the PBH have deluxe bay view rooms???

I have a deluxe King Room booked for 3 nights in October. The Loews website however states that the deluxe rooms have a pool view, but I have seen people on here posting about bay view deluxe rooms? When booking I was really torn between booking a standard Bay View but really wanted a deluxe room and so booked that, but could I still possibley get a Bay View even though I have booked Deluxe?

Thanks


----------



## Maria395712

I have a plat card so what do I book to try and get the villa parlor
maria


----------



## disneycrazy730

i just got back . we got a the most beautiful room i could ever imagine and this was a garden view. it overlooked the beach pool and had a balcony    i couldnt have asked for better.


----------



## lookingforward

sorry ,wrong thread


----------



## RAZ24

Hi everyone booked PBH for my family of 5 as well as grandparents.  Booked 2 rooms.  One club level queen deluxe and the other club level king.  Would like to request a room for grandparents that is not too far from elevator and club lounge.  Would that put them on the main floor?  What wing might that be?  Bay view?  They are staying in the king

Hope someone has some time to answer all of these questions.  Thanks in advance.

Christine


----------



## damo

Any of you experts have room advice for a room for me? We are platinum. It will be myself, my sister, my 20 year old daughter and her boyfriend.  I need at least 3 beds (I don't care how long they've been dating)!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We'll be going the end of February.  I'd really like to give Portofino a try this time.


----------



## Motherfletcher

The 2 Queen Villa Suite should work if boyfriend sleeps on the couch that is way better than the RPR couch.


----------



## shelby72

What kind of fold out couches do the Deluxe 2 Queen rooms have?  I was told it sleeps one.  Is it more like a cot or a fouton than a true sleeper sofa?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

damo said:
			
		

> Any of you experts have room advice for a room for me? We are platinum. It will be myself, my sister, my 20 year old daughter and her boyfriend.  I need at least 3 beds (I don't care how long they've been dating)!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We'll be going the end of February.  I'd really like to give Portofino a try this time.




If you cant get the villa suite a deluxe room will do also. 2 Queens and a sofa bed. When are you thinking of going?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Was upgraded from a $159 APH garden room to a Villa Suite #2333 and the adjacent double queen handicap room.  View was the piazza and bay.  Club access was $60 extra but worth it since the Club Lounge was really close. The personalized card from the manager and the manager reception at check in really made the Loew's First Platinum loyalty feel justified.  This hotel is finally starting to like me!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

[This is a QUOTE by DEBS1505 not me!!!]
*We are Plat. Loews and have a ressie for std room for one night with the portofino suite.  
We are also Platinum Loews members and got NOTHING in benefit from the PBH. When we asked if our 'free amenity' could be delivered - they said we weren't entitled until I went down to the desk with my Platinum card. Sorry, they did 'up-grade' us but it seemed pretty pointless as there were 4 or 5 huge trees in front of the window so we could have been anywhere! There were a few faults with the room - 2 ceiling lights didnt work, an electric socket was hanging off the wall, 1 coffee mug between 4 of us, badly cracked bath - mentioned these to the front desk immediately but nothing was done. Have stayed at the HRH several times and would go no where else but there from now on - service/rooms/attitude of staff 100% better at the HRH. I think Loews needs to have a good look at the PBH and sort it out! Hopefully ours was a 'one off' situation and that you enjoy your holiday!! Let me know how you holiday goes!![/QUOTE]

Someone erased my quote above and it looks like I said this.  This is not a quote by me.  This is a quote by someone else.  I have always been upgraded very graciously at all the resorts.  I am one happy camper when it comes to Loews First.*


----------



## CPM

I'm also Loew's Platinum and we are always upgraded to a suite at all Loew's hotels.

I do agree that PBH needs a little attention and soon!!


----------



## robvia

We had room 3337, which was a regular room in the West wing.  But get this, it faces the pool and has a great view.  There are some trees, but I could see around them.   3rd floor, near the elevators.    I went back and forth to/from the pool many times to grab a beer.   When we had a room in the East wing, the pool was too far to do this.      

Rooms in the West wing are the best, because it's a short walk to the pool, boat dock, and shops.  Plus the walk to the elevators is much shorter.


----------



## goofy!

Loews Platinum.  Just spent 11/18 - 11/26 at the PBH.  Was upgraded from garden view stay and play (2 adult, 2 children) tickets to Villa Suite - rooms 2331 (king) 2333 - Villa Parlor and 2337 - (2 queen).

Motherfletcher - I had no idea that 2337 was a handicap room.  Is that why there was no shower in the bathroom? The tub was actually very nice for my mother with the flexible arm shower head.  

The suite was 3rd floor (lobby level), 1st set of doors after the elevator.  Very easy walk to the lobby, the club room was right around the corner, and the boat dock was down the elevator and a short walk.

I thought I would miss the balconies of the West Wing Villa Suites, but the floor to ceiling windows were very nice.  

The kids had fun watching the Christmas tree being decorated in the Piazza during the week and then people watched while we attended the Harbor Nights Festival in the Piazza.  And there was some nice people watching.  Several celebrities were there.  I was standing next to a lovely lady and had this "I have seen her before" but couldn't place her feeling.  Later on they announced that Liv Tyler was in the crowd.  Aha...that is who it was.  Also some famous singer that they cajoled to come on stage and sing a couple of songs. Hadn't heard of him before.  Too bad it wasn't Liv's dad - he would have been lots of fun to hear singing Christmas Carols


----------



## Motherfletcher

You were upgraded from a Garden View to a *2 bedroom* Villa Suite!?  Sweet!

Yeah, the monkey bars and lack of shower so a wheelchair can access the toilet means handicapped.  The vented window above the tub was gone too, right?  Balconies are nice but it seemed like the room itself was larger because it didn't have balconies.  I liked the floor to ceiling windows too.  The proximity to the club, elevator, boat dock were all pluses.  Did you take any pictures?  I always want to but the family get in there and trashes everything before I think of it.
I sent Paul Leclerc an email saying how much we appreciate Brian's taking care of us return customers.


----------



## goofy!

Motherfletcher said:
			
		

> You were upgraded from a Garden View to a *2 bedroom* Villa Suite!?  Sweet!
> 
> Yeah, the monkey bars and lack of shower so a wheelchair can access the toilet means handicapped.  The vented window above the tub was gone too, right?  Balconies are nice but it seemed like the room itself was larger because it didn't have balconies.  I liked the floor to ceiling windows too.  The proximity to the club, elevator, boat dock were all pluses.  Did you take any pictures?  I always want to but the family get in there and trashes everything before I think of it.
> I sent Paul Leclerc an email saying how much we appreciate Brian's taking care of us return customers.


Actually, we were upgraded from two garden view rooms   .  When I checked in, I didn't yet know we had the villa suite and the price of the rooms had been upped to the deluxe prices. Thinking we were in the Portofino suite, I showed them my confirmation, and they told me the rate change was because of the deluxe rooms for the villa suite.  I said fantastic! We were extremely happy we were upgraded, so had no problem with the deluxe room rates. But the wonderful customer service people went ahead and backed down our rate.  I actually protested (who protests getting lower rates?   ) that they should leave it the way it was.  But the desk went ahead and put the rates back down to the garden view.  The front desk service was some of the best I have ever encountered.

I had e-mailed Brian awhile back, but since it was Thanksgiving, nothing could be guaranteed.  It was such a treat when we were given the keys to the suite.  And then the front desk manager came out and greeted us and thanked us for staying at the Portofino.  Then the front desk called for our bags and announced (rather loudly) that he should take our bags to the Villa Suite.  We felt extremely important!!

I e-mailed Brian immediately and offered the heartiest of thanks!  

Could you pm me Paul LeClerc's e-mail addie, as I would also like to thank him?

I did take lots of pictures before all the kids paraphenalia was strewn over the rooms.  It is on our other laptop, so I have to get them over to this one and uploaded.

My kids thought the rooms were bigger too without the balconies.  And now that you mention it, I think they were too.


----------



## ATAfamily

We will be staying at the PBH at the end of June in a standard queen room with a garden view.  I have a AAA rate of $239.20 but hoping for a APH rate when (or if) they come out.  I am also a Loews Blue member.  Would there be any upgrades available to us since we are only Blue members?  Thanks for your help.  The last two times we have stayed at RPR and have loved it, but DH is anxious to try something different this time.


----------



## SharonLowe

ATAfamily said:


> We will be staying at the PBH at the end of June in a standard queen room with a garden view.  I have a AAA rate of $239.20 but hoping for a APH rate when (or if) they come out.  I am also a Loews Blue member.  Would there be any upgrades available to us since we are only Blue members?  Thanks for your help.  The last two times we have stayed at RPR and have loved it, but DH is anxious to try something different this time.



You will have to ask when you check in if there is an upgrade available.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Moved from lindalinda's trip report:

Our room was a deluxe in the villa wing. Room # 2474. We faced the villa pool, were only 2 doors down from the elevator the went to the beach and villa pools. Very nice location. I would have liked
to be on the other side of the hall facing the beach pool, but it was nice. Rooms was gorgeous!


----------



## lindalinda

Hey, I was just going to post that! 

Heres the view pic.


----------



## dsmom

Just got back yesterday.  We had room 2663- it was perfect!  A deluxe room in the villa wing.  Right in the middle of the beach pool.  two queens - no day bed - had a full balcony on the top floor.   Close walk to the conceige lounge - close to elevators.


----------



## LoveThatDarnMouse

Paying for a standard with 2 beds, hoping to get upgraded at check-in with LF card but since it's going to be July, probably not.  

My priorities are ground floor and near the pool for the kiddos.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Motherfletcher

West wing.


----------



## goNDmay9

We got a hospitality suite in the villa wing.  ROOM IS HUGE.  It has a living room with a king bed bedroom on one side and a two queen bed bedroom on the other.  There are three full bathrooms and the living room is absolutely GINORMOUS!  

There is a small area off of the living room that has a small refrigerator.  

The view is of the villa courtyard.  There is a wall of nailed shut juliet balcony windows across the lving room.  

I will see if i can find a floorplan or something cause words just do not do this justice.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

goNDmay9 said:


> We got a hospitality suite in the villa wing.  ROOM IS HUGE.  It has a living room with a king bed bedroom on one side and a two queen bed bedroom on the other.  There are three full bathrooms and the living room is absolutely GINORMOUS!
> 
> There is a small area off of the living room that has a small refrigerator.
> 
> The view is of the villa courtyard.  There is a wall of nailed shut juliet balcony windows across the lving room.
> 
> I will see if i can find a floorplan or something cause words just do not do this justice.



Very nice! Hope you enjoy it fully. Was this an upgrade? Have fun on your trip!

Hospitality Suites
This is where our guests can welcome their guests. Ideal for casual social or business gatherings, the Hospitality Suite includes a large dining table, kitchenette and expansive living space. The 928 square foot parlor features an adjoining 463 square foot Garden View bedroom. A second adjoining room can also be reserved to create a two-bedroom suite.


----------



## DoleWhipMom

Wow!  Great room.  If that's an upgrade, sign me up!


----------



## dsmom

Just got back today- Room 1544- GREAT room!  5 doors down from the elevator.  Top floor, looked right across to the boat dock and Bice- beautiful view!  It had a big balcony(10 feet x 12 feet)  We loved it!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Was that a bayview?  2 queens?  Upgrade?


----------



## dsmom

It was a bayview room- east wing.  Two queens.  It wasn't an upgrade.  Just for reference - the room next to us (1542) also had a huge  balcony.  I wondered if we would like the east wing but we loved it!  It was right over the ice cream shop so we could just hop the elevator and be there in a minute.


----------



## Motherfletcher

My daughter went to the movies and told me that if our room number for upcoming stay Sunday and Monday is 1408 that she would sleep in the van.


----------



## dsmom

O.K. I am curious- what is wrong with room 1408?


----------



## Motherfletcher

Renowned horror novelist Mike Enslin (John Cusack) only believes what he can see with his own two eyes. After a string of bestsellers discrediting paranormal events in the most infamous haunted houses and graveyards around the world, he scoffs at the concept of an afterlife. He checks into suite 1408 of the notorious Dolphin Hotel for his latest project, Ten Nights in Haunted Hotel Rooms. Defying the warnings of the hotel manager (Jackson), the author is the first person in years to stay in the reputedly haunted room. Another bestseller may be iminent, but like all Stephen King heroes, Enslin must go from skeptic to true believer  and ultimately survive the night.


----------



## dsmom

Thanks Motherfletcher!  I will be sure to steer clear of that room!
I was afraid it was something REALLY awful- like the room at the end of a very LONG hallway facing the dog walking path.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

We're in room 1434 in the east wing.  We booked a garden view standard room and we were upgraded to bay view and it's gorgeous!  It's just about 4 rooms down from the elevators but it's been very quiet and the walk to the boat takes less than 10 minutes, since it's straight across the piazza.


----------



## calgarygary

Room 2428/2429 is a double queen hospitality suite complete with piano.  The view isn't too great and the step out doors don't open but the size of the suite more than make up for those little shortcomings.  Plus we received both red and white wines as LF welcoming gifts.
Now that I'm back, I'll add a few pics of the suite.

Here is the parlor entrance area looking back into the hallway.






This is the parlor's seating area.






And of course you need a dining area for 8 when staying at the PBH.






The galley featured a microwave, small fridge and icemaker with room for plenty of liquor bottles.






What hotel room wouldn't have a piano?






Oh yeh, there was a bedroom and 2 bathrooms.  How am I ever going to stay in a regular room again?


----------



## ozziewags

Motherfletcher said:


> Renowned horror novelist Mike Enslin (John Cusack) only believes what he can see with his own two eyes. After a string of bestsellers discrediting paranormal events in the most infamous haunted houses and graveyards around the world, he scoffs at the concept of an afterlife. He checks into suite 1408 of the notorious Dolphin Hotel for his latest project, Ten Nights in Haunted Hotel Rooms. Defying the warnings of the hotel manager (Jackson), the author is the first person in years to stay in the reputedly haunted room. Another bestseller may be iminent, but like all Stephen King heroes, Enslin must go from skeptic to true believer  and ultimately survive the night.



After we leave PBH next week we are checking in at the Dolphin Resort!  I will be sure to reject a room 1408!   Thanks for the reminder, motherfletcher.


----------



## TommyTutone

Room 2571 is a king size deluxe room with a PERFECT view of the nightly fireworks (with no balcony sadly), and is also about the closest room possible to the 'swimming pool' elevator which was amazingly convenient.


----------



## dsmom

room 2550 - villa wing.  Two queens with sleeper soda- deluxe room.  Ground floor with patio.  Very quiet- secluded- view of Villa pool and bocce ball court.  Very close to villa and beach pool. Very close to door out to  the bay area.


----------



## Cass

2404 - Villa Wing, 4th Floor - Deluxe - 2 queen beds + sofa bed, great view of the harbour piazza






View from 2404

























Corridor


----------



## Motherfletcher

Rooms 2524/2525 hospitality suite $164 FLO rate and $35 upgrade (LF Plat) for a total of $199 per night for 3 nights.  Rooms located on the 5th floor of the hospitality wing with a view of the villa piazza with the villa pool in the background through some trees.  The rooms together were 60' long by 36' wide which is bigger than my house.  All windows had faux balconies.  The 2 queen attached bedroom (2524) was not a deluxe which was strange.  It was kind of scary at night being all alone in such a big room.  I had to get up and close and lock the door to the parlor!
Watch your bill.  I was overcharged by nearly $350 but they fixed it at checkout.


----------



## LakeAriel

Room 4060, upgraded on loew's card (blue) at my request...  It is the East Wing a bit removed from the pool but a great bay view and near the elevator!

You can also see the boat and go down just at the right time to get on it... 

Where else can you see this from your room?


----------



## dsmom

Portofino Suite- rooms 3135 and 3137.  Parlor with bedroom- two queens.  On the ground floor facing the bay.  Steps away from the boat dock.  Very convient location- beautiful view.


----------



## Sleepy

Do the suites (mainly Portofino suite) have non-smoking options?  Thinking of either reserving or taking my chance for a $35 upgrade at check-in, but I would definitely need non-smoking.


----------



## handi1

Booked and paid for a "CLUB" level. Room 2467 is not on CLUB level but can be given those privelages when they run out of rooms on the 5th and 6th floors.
Problem was not all hotel staff may be aware your room is CLUB level, as our first night we got a turn down service yet did not the next two nights. If we had a room on the 5th or 6th floors it would have happened. Big disappointment for my daughter as she was looking forward to what the beds would look like the second night with her stuffed animals arrainged honging off the propted up pillows.
 Nothing !

The room is close to the elevator, a little too far from CLUB service room on 3rd floor and something I won't book again. Coming from 5 nights at Disney with an actual Balcony and not even a window I could open here made the room extremely dusty from the AC unit.  My third time at PBH ,,,I'll pass and stay at Disney from now on. Sorry , "just not great"


----------



## handi1

Smoking Room? It was not a smoking room,,,BUTTTTT!

If you are very put off by smoking and enjoy spending time at the pools, I'd think twice. The Hotels smoking policy is,, there just isn't one outside. You could be lounging at poolside while just a few feet away people a smoking cigars.
Cigars are cool , but not around families, children, etc sitting around the pools.

BTW I failed to mention that the view was great of the Beach Pool.


----------



## loewsemployee

Sleepy said:


> Do the suites (mainly Portofino suite) have non-smoking options?  Thinking of either reserving or taking my chance for a $35 upgrade at check-in, but I would definitely need non-smoking.



ALL suites are non smoking!


----------



## loewsemployee

handi1 said:


> Booked and paid for a "CLUB" level. Room 2467 is not on CLUB level but can be given those privelages when they run out of rooms on the 5th and 6th floors.
> Problem was not all hotel staff may be aware your room is CLUB level, as our first night we got a turn down service yet did not the next two nights. If we had a room on the 5th or 6th floors it would have happened. Big disappointment for my daughter as she was looking forward to what the beds would look like the second night with her stuffed animals arrainged honging off the propted up pillows.
> Nothing !
> 
> The room is close to the elevator, a little too far from CLUB service room on 3rd floor and something I won't book again. Coming from 5 nights at Disney with an actual Balcony and not even a window I could open here made the room extremely dusty from the AC unit.  My third time at PBH ,,,I'll pass and stay at Disney from now on. Sorry , "just not great"




no no no, the turn down service issue had nothing to do with your club access. housekeeping made that mistake. it was probably busy at the hotel and that happened by accident. all you have to do is call the front desk and let them know it happened and they can tell housekeeping to keep and eye on your room.


----------



## loewsemployee

RAZ24 said:


> Hi everyone booked PBH for my family of 5 as well as grandparents.  Booked 2 rooms.  One club level queen deluxe and the other club level king.  Would like to request a room for grandparents that is not too far from elevator and club lounge.  Would that put them on the main floor?  What wing might that be?  Bay view?  They are staying in the king
> 
> Hope someone has some time to answer all of these questions.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Christine



i didnt see how old this post was. but you would need to be in a room close to the 30s to be by the elevator. depending on what floor. it would but like 2230ish 2330ish 2430is and so on. 2nd number is the floor number last 2 numbers are the room numbers.


----------



## goofy!

loewsemployee said:


> ALL suites are non smoking!



Has this changed?  I was told a couple of years ago that the two West Wing Villa Suites are on the top smoking floor, thus making them smoking.  In fact, the rooms manager at the time made it a point to call me and ask if we wanted to be moved before we got there.

Has this floor been changed to non-smoking?

Not that it really mattered, as the rooms have never smelled of smoke and I never was able to find even the hint of an ashtray anywhere.


----------



## loewsemployee

Holly Goheavy said:


> We're in room 1434 in the east wing.  We booked a garden view standard room and we were upgraded to bay view and it's gorgeous!  It's just about 4 rooms down from the elevators but it's been very quiet and the walk to the boat takes less than 10 minutes, since it's straight across the piazza.



aw your baby is cute!


----------



## loewsemployee

goofy! said:


> Has this changed?  I was told a couple of years ago that the two West Wing Villa Suites are on the top smoking floor, thus making them smoking.  In fact, the rooms manager at the time made it a point to call me and ask if we wanted to be moved before we got there.
> 
> Has this floor been changed to non-smoking?
> 
> Not that it really mattered, as the rooms have never smelled of smoke and I never was able to find even the hint of an ashtray anywhere.



no way. the suites are all non smoking. west wing 4th floor is a smoking floor, it has suites and those are still non smoking. the hallway might smell like smoke but when u get in the suite, it smells like a brand new room. this is no lie! we are very strict on the suites. we have a limited amount and wouldn't want to distroy it's beauty by letting someone smoke. we really take it seriously, smoking is considered damaging, and when something is damaged in the suites, we charge you for the product. most furniture comes straight from italy. a chair alone could be up to 700 bucks! the leather chairs in the club lounge that the staff has at their desk, those chairs are 1200 bucks! so yea, they are pretty strict.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Hey loewsemployee, 

Welcome to the Dis.  I guess I started this thread so I hope you've had a chance to read through it.  I appreciate corrections when I or others have made a mistake.  If you did read the thread I think you'll see that no one is trying to rip off PBH or any Loews Hotels.  This particular thread is to help people find the room they are looking for and boast about the beauties they have stayed in.  I'm in my sixth year as a repeat customer maintaining the the Loew'sFirst platinum destinction.  I'm as good to Loew's employees as anyone in the tip department and have frequently sent emails and notes up the chain of command as far as Dave King when an employee exceeds my expectations or when a manager doesn't.  
We could sure use your help here but I'd caution you on what you say as for as who you'll help and who you won't.  Just like you feel the hotel is family we have developed relationships on this board and contribute as a family.
Again, * *, I hope you'll hang around for a while.


----------



## goofy!

loewsemployee said:


> no way. the suites are all non smoking. west wing 4th floor is a smoking floor, it has suites and those are still non smoking. the hallway might smell like smoke but when u get in the suite, it smells like a brand new room. this is no lie! we are very strict on the suites. we have a limited amount and wouldn't want to distroy it's beauty by letting someone smoke. we really take it seriously, smoking is considered damaging, and when something is damaged in the suites, we charge you for the product. most furniture comes straight from italy. a chair alone could be up to 700 bucks! the leather chairs in the club lounge that the staff has at their desk, those chairs are 1200 bucks! so yea, they are pretty strict.



Thanks for the info.  I was under the impression that because the suites were on the smoking floor, then they were smoking too.


----------



## MRS AR

We are booked for May 17-21st club level, 2 queen beds deluxe.  I can't decide if I should ask for 3rd floor to be close to the club lounge or higher floor for quiet.  Any suggestions? In most hotels the club level is on the highest floor so I'm not sure.  Any specific rooms you can suggest?


----------



## goofy!

3/6 - 3/11

Rooms 3250 and 3252.  3250 was the double queen standard gardenview bedroom and 3252 was the Portofino parlor.

2nd floor of the West Wing, overlooking the baby pool.

3250 was at the bend of the West Wing. It was right next to the ice machine, utility closet, so no noisy neighbors.

Being on the second floor, it was a pain to get to the Club. You had to either go downstairs to the Piazza and then back up to the 3rd floor club or you had to go upstairs to the third floor and take the indoor corridor past Bice.  If we are in the West Wing and doing Club, I prefer to be on the third floor so the kids don't have to deal with elevators.

Access to the dock and pools was excellent. Short walk to the end of the hall to the door going outside. Take the stairs to the left to the Beach pool, stairs to the right for the Piazza & boat dock.


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

calgarygary said:


> Room 2428/2429 is a double queen hospitality suite complete with piano.  The view isn't too great and the step out doors don't open but the size of the suite more than make up for those little shortcomings.  Plus we received both red and white wines as LF welcoming gifts.
> Now that I'm back, I'll add a few pics of the suite.
> 
> Here is the parlor entrance area looking back into the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the parlor's seating area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course you need a dining area for 8 when staying at the PBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The galley featured a microwave, small fridge and icemaker with room for plenty of liquor bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hotel room wouldn't have a piano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeh, there was a bedroom and 2 bathrooms.  How am I ever going to stay in a regular room again?




We have had that suite before.  I am glad another diser got to enjoy it!


----------



## MRS AR

goofy! said:


> 3/6 - 3/11
> 
> Rooms 3250 and 3252.  3250 was the double queen standard gardenview bedroom and 3252 was the Portofino parlor.
> 
> 2nd floor of the West Wing, overlooking the baby pool.
> 
> 3250 was at the bend of the West Wing. It was right next to the ice machine, utility closet, so no noisy neighbors.
> 
> Being on the second floor, it was a pain to get to the Club. You had to either go downstairs to the Piazza and then back up to the 3rd floor club or you had to go upstairs to the third floor and take the indoor corridor past Bice.  If we are in the West Wing and doing Club, I prefer to be on the third floor so the kids don't have to deal with elevators.
> 
> Access to the dock and pools was excellent. Short walk to the end of the hall to the door going outside. Take the stairs to the left to the Beach pool, stairs to the right for the Piazza & boat dock.




Thanks Goofy, so your best recommendation is 3rd floor west wing? We are going club.


----------



## Bexx

We were in 1578.  Almost at the end of the corridor, it had a round the corner bay view






but we did get a cute little balcony (small child doesn't come as standard)






It also had a bigger sitting area than pictures of other rooms I've seen.


----------



## Motherfletcher

We just returned from our Simpson's Ride Grand Opening and was given a bay view, 1st floor Portofino Suite 3161 and 2 queen standard (not deluxe) 3159.  Real close to the boat dock.


----------



## minniejack

Room 2444, Villa, non-smoking deluxe, 2Q, nicer bathrooms, commode wasn't working on check-in, but fixed within 15 mins.  Close to all hotel amenities and not too far of a walk to boats.  Rooms were clean and always ready when we returned from parks about 5ish. 
We liked being able to be near all of the hotel eateries because they are so yummy.


----------



## MRS AR

Motherfletcher said:


> We just returned from our Simpson's Ride Grand Opening and was given a bay view, 1st floor Portofino Suite 3161 and 2 queen standard (not deluxe) 3159.  Real close to the boat dock.



We have been in a suite for the past 4 nights, but 4 floors above you! Rooms 3459 & 3461. The extra bathroom was much better than a deluxe single bathroom. Wonderful staff in the west wing. Someone had been smoking in our rooms prior to our arrival, but the staff brought in an air purifier and all the odor was gone when we returned from the parks that afternoon.


----------



## Motherfletcher

MRS AR said:


> Someone had been smoking in our rooms prior to our arrival, but the staff brought in an air purifier and all the odor was gone when we returned from the parks that afternoon.



There was a little sign in our room that said they would charge you $100 if you smoked.


----------



## minniejack

I get a little laugh when I see the pics of the outside of the rooms where people stayed.  We constantly got lost, let alone pick which room was ours from the outside  

But it was great fun wandering through the resort--beautiful.  When I showed the pics to my older sister when we got home--she thought we really had gone to Italy.


----------



## MRS AR

Motherfletcher said:


> There was a little sign in our room that said they would charge you $100 if you smoked.



Evidently they trashed the $100 fine sign in our room as it was nowhere to be found. 

We are hoping for another great stay at the Portofino again next year.  Thanks to all for all the suggestions.


----------



## dlbbwu

So the air purifer worked?  In the past we have had to ask them for one and my wife could still smell the smoke.  I was just curious, because i did request a non smoking room with a couch.


----------



## MRS AR

dlbbwu said:


> So the air purifer worked?  In the past we have had to ask them for one and my wife could still smell the smoke.  I was just curious, because i did request a non smoking room with a couch.


It worked for us. We just left the purifier on high while we were out of the room during the day and turned it off at night. My. Dd said the sound kept her awake.


----------



## t-and-a

We just got back from PBH and we were in a Villa Deluxe on the 4th floor. Here is the room:































Here is the view:


----------



## macraven

alison is thin...............


----------



## dlbbwu

Allison and Tim...you were on the fourth floor...we just got back from the fifth floor....your room is identical to ours!

Great pics...hopefully I will get mine onto the puter.


----------



## t-and-a

dlbbwu said:


> Allison and Tim...you were on the fourth floor...we just got back from the fifth floor....your room is identical to ours!
> 
> Great pics...hopefully I will get mine onto the puter.



Yes, we were in the villa wing. Is that where you were? Our room was 2407, we stayed there from 6/23 - 6/27. I thought the view rocked!


----------



## Debs Hill

Hi guys! I am going to book Portofino for our 10th wedding anniversary.........and want to let the hotel know in case they will do anything special for us, or allocate us a nice room! Who/where should I e-mail? Thanks!
Debsx


----------



## calgarygary

I would make sure the information is noted when you make your reservation.  You may or may not get anything but letting them know what you are celebrating doesn't hurt.  Also, when checking in, make sure the desk clerk is aware of it.


----------



## Debs Hill

Thanks guys I will...............and then keep finger crossed! We are going to book a queen deluxe club room..............would love a bay view and balcony, how many of these type of rooms are there? 
Also, have been trying to book on the website for August 09 but it won't accept it. Is it too early to book?
Thanks!
Debsx


----------



## damo

Debs Hill said:


> Thanks guys I will...............and then keep finger crossed! We are going to book a queen deluxe club room..............would love a bay view and balcony, how many of these type of rooms are there?
> Also, have been trying to book on the website for August 09 but it won't accept it. Is it too early to book?
> Thanks!
> Debsx



Yup, too early!


----------



## RACEFAN9

JUST GOT BACK FROM PORTOFINO BAY.(OCT.2-5)WHEN WE ARRIVED WE WERE OFFERED A FREE ROOM UPGRADE TO DELUXE.WE HAD 2 ADJOINING ROOMS.ROOMS 2579 AND 2581 WEST WING.HAD A BLAST CAN'T WAIT TO COME BACK.


----------



## minniejack

We were in Villa 4241 looking out on the water.  The last time we were there we were in 4244 looking out over the villa pool. From the villa elevators the room is just about 20 steps.  Keep going past the room about another 40 steps and you come to the elevators that take you to the beach pool and villa pool.

This location is one floor up from club, so it was pretty convenient.  And just catch same elevator to harbor for boats.

The thing I noticed from our visit from 2 yrs. ago was that the furniture is starting to show some wear and tear.  Dings, etc.  Carpeting in hall had similar wear signs.  

Our room looked just like Allison's.  The last time the entertainment center had a top on it that housed the TV--made the room look a little more elegant.  But, I'll take the better flat screen TV over aesthetics anyday.

Another thing we noticed was that there was not enough room for our clothes.  2 adults and 2 teens.  I let the men takes the drawers and me and DD15 just kept most of our stuff in our suitcase for our 5 nights.  

 Maybe when they go to remodel in the future they could have larger dressers and more hangers.


----------



## ATAfamily

Are the Portofino Suites located in one section or are they spread out throughout the different wing areas?  I requested a room near the boat dock on a floor higher up.

Thanks.


----------



## goofy!

ATAfamily said:


> Are the Portofino Suites located in one section or are they spread out throughout the different wing areas?  I requested a room near the boat dock on a floor higher up.
> 
> Thanks.



All 6 of the Portofino suites are in the West Wing.  Most overlook the beach pool, but there is at least one on the first level facing the boat dock. It has French doors that open to the Piazza.


----------



## ATAfamily

Thanks Goofy    It sounds just perfect.


----------



## teresared

We stayed in 1728.  It was a water view.


----------



## wen8jr

I've got a question - 

When making my reservation for June - I requested a particular type of room due to a medical reason.

Anyway, the Loews rep documented this for me and told me to make sure I call back prior to arrival.

Question is - when should I call back - the morning of check in or a day or so before?  I don't know when they assign the rooms??? We won't be arriving until around 6pm to check in and I'm worried that won't work in our favor.


----------



## macraven

i was told by the front desk before that rooms are assigned about 4 days prior to a guest's arrival date.

the info might not be accurate but to be on the safe side, call the hotel and make your request about 4-5 days out from your arrival.

make sure it is noted in your file.

always get the name of the person that you talked to when making the call.


----------



## Cinderella822

Just back from PBH.  We had one of the Portofino Suites this time.  It was room 3350/3352 in the West Wing overlooking the beach pool.  We had some trees in front of the bedroom window, which made it nice and private, but had a nice view from the parlor.  It was very conveniently located and we really enjoyed the suite.


----------



## rpbert1

We had room 3433 & 3435, King suite, over looking the bay and Piazza


----------



## csmcic01

Just got back. We had room 3230 (second floor) in Tower 3. Tower 3 is great because it is very close to the water taxi system. Our room was billed as "water view". However, when we looked out the window the view was obstructed by the pool bar. We couldn't see any water! I called and talked to the front desk - they said they would give us a discount if we stayed in the room or they could move us the next day. We decided to stay in the room and get the discount. The only negative comment is that the room service was very slow. One day we gave up after 5pm and no service - just called for towels!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

We stayed in 2679 (sixth floor Tower 2), a deluxe 2xqueen room in the Villa wing.  You could see the beach pool if you looked out the window to the left.  But this room was almost at the end of the hall in the Villa Wing and we chose to move the next morning when a closer room would be available.

We were moved to 2515 (fifth floor Tower 2), also a deluxe 2xqueen room in the Villa wing.  This was a great room 4 doors from the Villa Wing elevator.  Great access to the lobby and club lounge down on the 3rd floor.  There were no rooms across the hall so it was quiet.

ETA:  Both rooms listed above did have a sofa bed in them.  The sofa bed in each was a twin size that would sleep one person.  I guess you could call it a "loveseat" bed then, since "sofa" bed usually implies a double or queen size mattress that would sleep two people.


----------



## Loudbmw

Just back from a great week long stay at PBH.  Platinum upgraded to a parlor suite on the West Wing third floor over looking the water taxi (2 queen beds in one room and sofa bed in the parlor).  Free internet all week and stay credit. 

Great location with regard to water taxi and the lobby is actually on the third floor so you could walk to it in air conditioning without any stairs using the Villa Wing hallway.

Housekeeping was outstanding!  Enjoyed Mama Della's and Sal's Market Deli for Pizza.

Highlight of the week was winning Fear Factor Live on Friday afternoon - not bad for a 58 year old guy.

Lou


----------



## damo

We had room 2469.  It was in the villa wing overlooking the pool.  It was a deluxe room but did NOT have a pullout couch.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Bumping because I edited my earlier post to include sofa bed info.


----------



## jimpossible87

I just got back Sunday night we were on the 5th floor of the West wing in Villa 3531. We booked a deluxe room on the stay 3 nights get 2 free plan. It was our second time staying at PBH but we had stayed twice at HRH before trying PBH. We had an enclosed balcony with a table and chairs overlooking the boat launch. I dont think there is a better room in the place other that the Suites.


----------



## jimpossible87

jimpossible87 said:


> I just got back Sunday night we were on the 5th floor of the West wing in Villa 3531. We booked a deluxe room on the stay 3 nights get 2 free plan. It was our second time staying at PBH but we had stayed twice at HRH before trying PBH. We had an enclosed balcony with a table and chairs overlooking the boat launch. I dont think there is a better room in the place other that the Suites.


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

Gosh, took a look and so many are such great rooms! 

Hope this is not the place to ask for room recommendations - if so, mods pls move (with my apologies). 

I have been given conflicting info by CS so this is why I'm asking. 

We are staying Dec 25 through the 30th CL. Both CS I asked were lovely so certainly not complaining about their service, perhaps their knowledge 

When I asked CS 1 what recommendations she would make in regards to room she suggested "bay side" which is what most people give, much appreciated and added and preferred (as we know, not guaranteed). 

When I called back to CS 2 to check on something else I had asked about requesting a full balcony which she told me cannot be done until check in - then told me that my original requests made no sense as CL rooms did not overlook the bay. 

Newrequests include beach pool, unobstructed view, close to CL lounge - is this reasonable? 

Can you pls confirm that these new requests make sense - understanding these are requests? 

Also, just saw on another post rooms are assigned four days out - does that mean I should email/fax my request for a balcony then? 

Thanks all for all your help - I sure appreciate the time you take to help all of us newbies out 


Obviously I'm second guessing all - can anyone help with


----------



## Ciavobella

Deluxe room in the villa wing, room 2566. Pullout couch.

View:


----------



## Calgary DISHeads

Ciavobella said:


> Deluxe room in the villa wing, room 2566. Pullout couch.
> 
> View:



You were just down the hall from where we were at Christmas - can't remember room number - have to check - we were directly overlooking the villa pool with a full balcony - loved it!!


----------



## CRSTEPHE

I've booked a room at PBH for Aug 1-6.  I'm a YOuFirst Gold member and I was automatically upgraded to a Queen Deluxe room.  My party consists of myself, my husband, and 3 boys--ages 14, 13, and 8.  I'd like to be close to a swimming pool, food area, and boat transportation.  Is this possible--are there Queen Deluxe rooms that meet these criteria?   If so, where are they?

We are so excited about this trip.  Hopefully all 3 boys will meet the height requirements for all major attractions this trip.


----------



## TwingleMum

I have a club level room booked for our family (me ,DH and our 3 boys 11,7,7) is there a room or area that would be close to the lounge, water taxi and pool???


----------



## JessicaR

bumping for disneywith3boys


----------



## micknme

Hope someone can help me...my sister has mobility issues (back surgery) and since we have booked club, I was wondering if there are any rooms near the club lounge so she wouldn't have far to walk? She will be hanging out at the resort by herself while I hit the coaster rides so I know she will be spending a fair bit of time in the lounge. I'm not sure if there are any club rooms on the lounge level???
TIA!


----------



## macraven

_club lounge is on the 3rd floor.

call and have a request for 3rd floor added to your reservation.


not knowing the room type you booked, not sure which will have the shorter walk to the lounge.

you can ask when you call with room location/floor requests.


it will be easier to assign you a specific room in advance than to wait until you check in._


----------



## micknme

Thank you so much for your suggestions. We have a 2 queen bed CL room booked so hopefully there are some of this type located near the lounge. I will definitely call to add your suggested request. By the lounge being on the third floor, I assume anyone can have a room near the lounge, but only those with a CL room key can enter it? Also, is there a CL desk with staff in the lounge area who can help with reservations etc.?
Thank you again for your help!


----------



## macraven

_yes, only club lounge guests are allowed in the lounge.

you show your hotel card to the TM when you enter.


when i have stayed club, the concierge there has helped me with some reservations, movie times at the cineplex, etc.


since you have someone in your party, you should call now so your room will be blocked off for you.
just explain the mobility issue and that is why you need to be near the lounge as your sister will be in the lounge at times you are in the park._


----------



## damo

micknme said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestions. We have a 2 queen bed CL room booked so hopefully there are some of this type located near the lounge. I will definitely call to add your suggested request. By the lounge being on the third floor, I assume anyone can have a room near the lounge, but only those with a CL room key can enter it? Also, is there a CL desk with staff in the lounge area who can help with reservations etc.?
> Thank you again for your help!



Make sure you call.  There really aren't any rooms  extremely close to the lounge as the lounge is situated right beside the entrance foyer in its own little hallway with door out to a piazza opposite the doors to the lounge.

Ask to be as close as possible to the lounge.


----------



## micknme

Thank you macraven and damo. I've now called and they were happy to put in my request on behalf of my sister. 

Oh yes, my sister thanks you both as well!!!


----------



## macraven

_we are glad you called!!

now you are all set and nothing to worry about._


----------



## micknme

Thank you macraven! 
Even better news about my call...the person I got on the phone was totally able to relate to my request because her mom also recently had back surgery so she told me not to worry because she would make sure her notes explained in detail why we needed to be close to the lounge. I felt very relieved after talking to her. 
I am loving the advice that I receive here.


----------



## macraven

_it is very good to hear all of it has been taken care of now.

thank you, i do enjoy helping by sharing my experiences that have worked for me._


----------



## shelemm

Stayed in 3134 at PBH.  West Wing, first floor, garden view standard, payed $289.  Booked reservation by phone about two days in advance and was offered a summer promotion rate (online was listed as $339.) A Florida resident at checkout told me they paid $200.  Put in a request by phone for West Wing.  I was offered this handicapped room at the registration desk.  It was right near the doors for the boat dock, same level, about as close as you can get.  Great location, at the dock in seconds, room was very spacious, and we were granted late checkout at noon.  A stroll across the piazza could have us at Sal's Deli and Pizza in a couple of minutes.  Very happy with this location and the quality of the room was sky-high.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I'm looking at their website and it seems bay view OR club level but not both.

I have a bay view room booked.  Can I request a balcony?


----------



## RMulieri

MaryKatesMom said:


> I'm looking at their website and it seems bay view OR club level but not both.
> 
> I have a bay view room booked.  Can I request a balcony?



you can request one, but they are few and far between and definitely not guaranteed.We requested one the last 2 times and never got it ( they were all full)


----------



## TinkerbellsMagic

MaryKatesMom said:


> I'm looking at their website and it seems bay view OR club level but not both.
> 
> I have a bay view room booked.  Can I request a balcony?



We had a club lvl bay view room.  Book club lvl and request bay view in the notes.


----------



## AustinTink

Found this thread and wanted to bump with a question...

We are booked into a deluxe 2 queen room. I'd like to be as close as possible to the water taxi. The girl booking the room stated that the rooms closest to the dock were all standard and my room would be closer to the front desk.

What room/ wing can I request to be as close as possible to the boat dock?


----------



## shelemm

AustinTink said:


> Found this thread and wanted to bump with a question...
> 
> We are booked into a deluxe 2 queen room. I'd like to be as close as possible to the water taxi. The girl booking the room stated that the rooms closest to the dock were all standard and my room would be closer to the front desk.
> 
> What room/ wing can I request to be as close as possible to the boat dock?



Here is my earlier post about the room we stayed in.  I do not think I have ever seen as big a room in a hotel in the US.  We could have played competitve sports in this room:

Stayed in 3134 at PBH. West Wing, first floor, garden view standard, payed $289. Booked reservation by phone about two days in advance and was offered a summer promotion rate (online was listed as $339.) A Florida resident at checkout told me they paid $200. Put in a request by phone for West Wing. I was offered this handicapped room at the registration desk. It was right near the doors for the boat dock, same level, about as close as you can get. Great location, at the dock in seconds, room was very spacious, and we were granted late checkout at noon. A stroll across the piazza could have us at Sal's Deli and Pizza in a couple of minutes. Very happy with this location and the quality of the room was sky-high.


----------



## AustinTink

Seems like it's mostly standards in the west wing? We booked at the standard rate and got the free upgrade to deluxe that comes with our Loews youfirst status. Are there deluxe rooms in the west wing?

The size difference between standard and deluxe is not much. I'd probably be fine with either.


----------



## damo

AustinTink said:


> Seems like it's mostly standards in the west wing? We booked at the standard rate and got the free upgrade to deluxe that comes with our Loews youfirst status. Are there deluxe rooms in the west wing?
> 
> The size difference between standard and deluxe is not much. I'd probably be fine with either.



Yes, there are deluxes in the West Wing.


----------



## AustinTink

damo said:


> Yes, there are deluxes in the West Wing.



Sorry for all the questions. Would the west wing be the best area for catching the boat? How far is it from the beach pool?


----------



## shelemm

The room I referred to above is right at the boat dock. No elevator needed.  You just crawl out of bed and you are there!  If you are not in the west wing, you will not be near the boat dock.  

I do not know the size difference between the rooms.  but the handicapped room we had was so huge that it is hard to imagine the deluxe rooms being any bigger. 

However, we did not ask for a handicapped room, they just gave it to us at the front desk.  We simply asked for the west wing, in advance.

The pool is centrally located, so all wings are equidistant.  but the resort is big with very long corridors, and you can't be super close to both.  So you will have to decide which is more important, but stick with the west wing.


----------



## AustinTink

shelemm said:


> The room I referred to above is right at the boat dock. No elevator needed.  You just crawl out of bed and you are there!  If you are not in the west wing, you will not be near the boat dock.
> 
> I do not know the size difference between the rooms.  but the handicapped room we had was so huge that it is hard to imagine the deluxe rooms being any bigger.
> 
> However, we did not ask for a handicapped room, they just gave it to us at the front desk.  We simply asked for the west wing, in advance.
> 
> The pool is centrally located, so all wings are equidistant.  but the resort is big with very long corridors, and you can't be super close to both.  So you will have to decide which is more important, but stick with the west wing.



Thanks so much! I just called and put in a request for the west wing. I hope they come through for us. My husband is a little concerned about the hotel being the furthest one from the parks. Being close to the dock will help.

So if we miss the boat and our room is in the west wing... is the walking path close by as well? I assume it just follows the boat's path.


----------



## shelemm

First, when you get to the hotel, ask for the room number I had or whatever is closest.  Unless there is some strangley long line, just wait for the next boat.  That will be your easiest option. I do not know anything aobut the walking path from the hotel.


----------



## porterbl1

Any suggestions on room requests? We have a 2 queen garden view room booked dec 10-12.


----------



## beebeeryan

Stayed in 3431, 4th floor, west wing, bay view room. Right over the boat dock. Just around corner from elevators, quiet, and had a juliet balcony. Just enough room for standing on, but nice. Quick trip down to the boats or walking path and the Beach pool but you had to go down to the 3rd floor then walk out to path to pool right behind West Wing. Room was in excellent condition.


----------



## Ronferr80

*Has anyone stayed in one of the Despicable me family suites?? I read there is only 18 of them and was wondering where they are located in the hotel.  Thanks in advance!! *


----------

